# Short Courses.com



## wayneis (Jun 6, 2004)

I found www.shortcourses.com several years ago, their inexpensive books and DVD's have added to my photography in many ways.  I started out buying a book about my Nikon CoolPix 880 because like most manuals, the one that came with my camera fell far short of what someone new to digital photography needs to know about how to use their camera.  They have many books and DVD's, each devoted to a certain camera, written how we would all like manuals to be.  

I then got interested in Macro photography and bought a book and DVD,each book comes with DVD, called "A Short Course in Digital Desktop Photography" The Complete Guide to Lighting and Photographing Small Objects With Your Digital Camera.

I would highly recommend their books.  They have a new one that I plan on buying next on Photoshop Elements II eventhough I have several others because I have been so satisfied with the others that I have from them.  I think if I remember right their books run about twenty dollars or just over.

Wayne Swindlehurst


----------



## Daniel (Jun 6, 2004)

Wayne,
  I jsut poked around there for a minute, they must not have the rights form Fuji yet. that's sad. I could use all the help I can get on figuring out the settings for my camera. the guide on photos of small objects sounds right up our alley. thanks fo the link and resource.


----------



## wayneis (Jun 7, 2004)

Daniel,
I think that they have a generic book on digital camers that may help those with cameras other than those listed.  I know it would not be about the exact camera, but their books are so well written that it may help. Also they are always comming out with new books so keep checking back.

Wayne


----------

